# Another what type of wood do I have thread.



## JoeyD (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought I was getting all oak on this scrounge and most of it was but it seems about a third of the wood looks like this when I split it. It is a little stringy and holds a lot of moisture but is lighter in weight then oak.


----------



## kestrel (Mar 14, 2012)

Pignut hickory


----------



## smokinj (Mar 14, 2012)

kestrel said:
			
		

> Pignut hickory


+1


----------



## JoeyD (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for looking, so is it anywhere close to red oak on the btu scale? It seemed softer when I was splitting it.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's Yellow or Tulip Poplar, not hickory. There are a couple of posts on this fourm with pictures that are very close to your picture.


----------



## JoeyD (Mar 14, 2012)

At first I thought poplar but it doesn't smell like any poplar I had before. And no green or purple colors only brown. If I had to describe the smell I would say it is closer to smelling like some kind of grass then any other wood I have split.


----------



## bioman (Mar 14, 2012)

It don't matter, cut split & stack, go back and get more. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## nrford (Mar 15, 2012)

Bark looks nothing like either tulip/yellow poplar or hickory, that grows here. Not sure what strange things grow in S. Jersey, but I would say it looks like Soft Maple to me


----------



## jackatc1 (Mar 15, 2012)

nrford said:


> Bark looks nothing like either tulip/yellow poplar or hickory, that grows here. Not sure what strange things grow in S. Jersey, but I would say it looks like Soft Maple to me


----------



## jackatc1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Soft maple,South Jersey pineys call it swamp maple.

PS nrford you do know hardwood.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 16, 2012)

I just finished a carving using a piece of the same species.  My wood supplier guy said soft maple too, as he had some milled planks that looked just like it.  There was a small tinge of green color in with the brown heart wood.


----------



## Stax (Mar 16, 2012)

+3 Silver Maple...aka Soft Maple, Swamp Maple.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Mar 16, 2012)

My first thought was Maple-what kind I don't know but it is good stuff....


----------



## blujacket (Mar 16, 2012)

It may be some type of Maple, but that is not Silver Maple.


----------



## nrford (Mar 16, 2012)

jackatc1 said:


> Soft maple,South Jersey pineys call it swamp maple.
> 
> PS nrford you do know hardwood.


 
I ought too! Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Prosecond (Mar 16, 2012)

I say red maple.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 16, 2012)

Prosecond said:


> I say red maple.


I agree!  That's not silver maple, I'm sayin' RED!!


----------



## nrford (Mar 16, 2012)

Silver, Red who cares it is all SOFT MAPLE, which is what I told you all it was!


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 17, 2012)

Red maple is my vote too. I guess we care about the difference in species because a lot of us like to i.d. trees, vs. just know the potential BTU content - it's just fun. Cheers!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 17, 2012)

NH_Wood said:


> Red maple is my vote too. I guess we care about the difference in species because a lot of us like to i.d. trees, vs. just know the potential BTU content - it's just fun. Cheers!


Exactly!  Not trying to be a know-it-all or anything like that, I feel I know a lot about trees but I have learned alot too from these forums.  I like to broaden my horizons!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 17, 2012)

Another vote for Red Maple. Around here Red Maple is pretty common in places dominated by Oaks.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> Another vote for Red Maple.


What about that dark core, is that common? I've only cut a few Red Maple so far, but none of them had that...


----------



## jackatc1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I find that a lot of soft maple i cut, 20"dbh and up are punky at the core.
 And yes the heart wood is dark, much the same as ash wood.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 18, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> What about that dark core, is that common? I've only cut a few Red Maple so far, but none of them had that...


Yes that's common in the larger red maples that I have cut down.  Really dark heartwood.  The bark on that tree is textbook red maple..........


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 18, 2012)

jackatc1 said:


> I find that a lot of soft maple i cut, 20"dbh and up are punky at the core.
> And yes the heart wood is dark, much the same as ash wood.


As I mentioned, I've only cut a few but this is what I've seen so far. This tree was on it's way out and had some punk in some of the branches, but the core looks like the rest of the wood. This split is 20". The White Ash I've cut (many trees) never has dark heartwood...







Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes that's common in the larger red maples that I have cut down. Really dark heartwood. The bark on that tree is textbook red maple..........


Here's a Red that's in my yard. The bark on this and others I've seen looks kind of scaly. I'm not saying that the wood in question is not Red Maple; Just reporting what I've seen here.


----------

